

Ask HN: Newbie Guide to Founder Equity - sejje

I remember a PDF being posted a year or two ago that was essentially a newbie guide to equity, vesting, etc, in startups. Basically how much equity founders should get, how &quot;one year cliffs&quot; work, etc.<p>I believe it was put out by a startup or a fairly prominent founder. Not a big financial firm or similar.<p>I&#x27;ve searched and failed to find it. Anyone know where it&#x27;s at?
======
iamwithnail
I don't think this is necessarily the PDF you were looking for, but the Paul
Buchheit guide to Founder's Equity is a pretty great place to start:
[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.co.uk/2007/03/equity-math-
for-s...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.co.uk/2007/03/equity-math-for-
startups.html)

~~~
sejje
Thanks so much!

